# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] [Mini-tuto] Attacher une image et lafficher dans le formulaire, en mode IFS

## jff42

_Concerne_ : *Infopath Forms Services* (Infopath 2010 + Sharepoint Entreprise 2010).

*Problmatique* : le contrle image en mode navigateur impose dutiliser une image dj stocke ailleurs, dont on fournit lURL (soit saisie par lutilisateur, soit calcule). 
Je veux retrouver en IFS  la facilit des images embarques (disponible en client Infopath Filler), pour que lutilisateur clique sur un bouton pour charger limage de son choix.
_Exemples dutilisation : 
Un trombinoscope o lutilisateur place lui-mme sa photoUne gestion des factures fournisseurs o il est ncessaire de visualiser la facture scanne pour approuver son paiement_

*Etape 1 : Utiliser le contrle Pice jointe de Sharepoint*
Modifier ltiquette pour indiquer quon veut joindre une image (ex.  Votre photo:  )

*Etape 2 : Crer un champ, de type image,  et linsrer dans un contrle qui affichera la pice jointe :*
-	Le mettre en lecture seule
-	Dans la valeur par dfaut (recalcule), utiliser lassistant pour slectionner le champ PieceJointe

*Etape 3 : Dbrancher la recherche de limage tant quelle nest pas enregistre*
En effet ce nest quaprs que llment est enregistr que la pice jointe sera enregistre de son ct et donc que son URL (commenant par ladresse de du site) sera exploitable ; tant quon est en cration, le champ PiceJointe ne contient quune info provisoire (le nom du fichier, sans le chemin http://...) que le contrle image ne peut pas exploiter, ce qui plante lenregistrement.
Il faut donc tester si la PJ est enregistre voici une mthode.

Modifier la valeur par dfaut du champ image comme suit :


```
sous-chaîne-après(concat(commence-par(Pièces jointes; "http"); Pièces jointes); "true")
```

_ou en mode xpath_ 


```
substring-after(concat(starts-with(../my:Attachments, "http"), ../my:Attachments), "true")
```

Explication :
Si Picesjointes commence par http, la valeur sera celle de PiecesJointesSinon, elle sera vide.
Comme xpath na pas de fonction *SI*, je concatne la valeur  tester derrire le rsultat du test ;
- ce rsultat renvoie true ou false
- Jextrait de la chaine concatne la souschaine qui suit le texte true,
- jobtiens donc soit mon info, soit vide, selon que true est prsent ou pas.

_C'tait une petite contribution histoire de donner des ides. Bonnes recherches  tous._

----------


## Robyx

Bonjour Jean-Franois,

J'ai parcouru ce Mini-tuto, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour l'appliquer  mon besoin dcrit sur cette demande ?

Si toutefois, tu avais quelques minutes pour me rpondre ce serait super sympa...

Bonne continuation
Roberto

----------

